# printed boxes



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guy's do anyone know of a good custome box company?im ready to get my boxes for shipping i have my owen art work, i need a nice size box to put my t-shirt in any info will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

If you do a search on the forum for "custom boxes" there are tons of threads about this subject.

But, the two places that are almost always mentioned in those threads are Uline - ULINE - Cardboard Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Plastic Bags and Derisory Designs - Derisory Designs ? Home


----------



## kennl (Jul 26, 2009)

I've personally used Derisory Designs before. Jeremy and his wife are awesome, and the product is perfect! Here's a sample of what he did for us!


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I just printed my first custom boxes the other day. It was a messy job but going to be a great addition to my business when I get it down solid. (not used to printing paper products).


----------



## bigluelok (Aug 10, 2007)

MyFriendMoomba- any info on the process you used? did you silk screen them? any info would be great.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

hey thanks guys for all the info.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

bigluelok said:


> MyFriendMoomba- any info on the process you used? did you silk screen them? any info would be great.


Well, I first started by designing & building a custom Vacuum Pallet that I can mount on my 6/4 Hopkins press. Then I took a photo of the mailer (flat & unfolded), Took all measurements of the different parts of the box where I would have visible prints and transferred it into a template in Adobe Illustrator. Using guides I laid out all the different areas of the box. I then made all my artwork bleed a little further than the areas to assure coverage & burnt the film positive into a 305 screen (*next time will use a 230 if not a 156 whereas the 305 left me fighting the ink drying in detailed areas).

I used Enviroline Water Based Black ink, grabbed a 19" squeegie, fired up the Vac Pallet & went to town. 

I can't wait to get the process down so I can offer it along side with my garment printing. It's a really fun process from start to finish for sure!


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good job! i like them a LOT! however, i don't think i have time to get involved in the process right now. but, it's a good idea and you did a wonderful job. i would love to incorporate that into my business one day. it's something that sets you apart from the rest.


----------



## airborneranger (Apr 28, 2008)

Just as a reference, I posted an article a while back about printing boxes - it's not really that hard, you just need the right ink, cleaning chemicals - we did them manually and had some rough looking boxes - but the costs were minimal and they air dried in 20 minutes.... i do them in my garage now 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t103309.html


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

MyFriendMoomba said:


> I just printed my first custom boxes the other day. It was a messy job but going to be a great addition to my business when I get it down solid. (not used to printing paper products).



They look great!


I think when it slows down this winter I am just going to knock out and print 1000 for us. I had a rep walk in the other day to give me a price and I was wondering what type of crack they were smoking when I got their price!


----------



## zenwhim (Jul 12, 2010)

These look amazing. Does anyone know of printers in the Southern California area that offer this kind of service?


----------



## tobyfersher (Oct 28, 2012)

What was pricing on the print?


----------

